# %USERPROFILE% komplett umziehen



## mFuSE (22. Juli 2008)

huhu,


ich suche eine Möglichkeit die kompletten Profilordner auf eine andere Partition umzuziehen.
Dabei hätte ich gerne einfach den gesamten C:\Users\xy Kram auf einer anderen Partition statt umständlich "Eigene Dateien" "Favoriten" "Anwendungsdaten" etc etc einzeln umzusiedeln 



In der Vista registry ist ja schön eingetragen:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
AppData...................%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming
Personal...................%USERPROFILE%\Documents



Sprich ... ich muss nur die Variable %USERPROFILE% umbiegen - und hätte dann für alle Konten und alle Systemordner schon das passende erreicht ...

Die Frage ist nur ... wie?


----------



## MrFreeze (22. Juli 2008)

Bitte NICHT die Variable %USERPROFILE% dort ändern!
Ändere lieber deren Inhalt! und da geht so!

Bitte halte dich an die anleitung von MS
Der Ordner "Dokumente und Einstellungen" kann nicht verschoben oder umbenannt werden
Abschnitt: *Benutzerspezifisch*


----------



## mFuSE (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

dieser Artikel scheint sich nur auf Windows2000 zu beziehen.
Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es auch unter XP/Vista?



Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Inhalt der USERPROFILE Variable selbst zu ändern?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: WinTotal - Tipparchiv: Ordner "Dokumente und Einstellungen" verschieben
Sollte unter Vista ähnlich sein.

bzw.


> %HOMEPATH% ist festgelegt unter:
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Volatile Environment
> 
> 
> ...


aus UserProfile bzw. Homepath ndern - administrator


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juli 2008)

Ich mach das immer so:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...n-und-co-performancemassnahmen.html#post11080

Edith sagt: Wenn man die Einträge "Public" und "Default" auch mit abändert, dann kann man den Ordner C:/Users entsorgen. Allerdings müssen die zuerst noch in den zukünftigen Ordner kopiert werden, da der User "default" (findet sich versteckt unter "C:\Users") so zu sagen als Schablone zur Erstellung neuer Userkonten dient.


----------



## mFuSE (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten 
Werde mich nachher mal ans ausprobieren setzen ....



d00mfreak schrieb:


> ...Edith sagt: Wenn man die Einträge "Public" und "Default" auch mit abändert, *dann kann man den Ordner C:/Users entsorgen.* Allerdings müssen die zuerst noch in den zukünftigen Ordner kopiert werden, da der User "default" (findet sich versteckt unter "C:\Users") so zu sagen als Schablone zur Erstellung neuer Userkonten dient.




Genau das habe ich vor 
Abgesehen vom Sicherungskomfort (Bisher immer dran denken - erst C:\ sichern dann plätten) bekomme ich unter Vista sonst so langsam Platzprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein WindowsXP als ZweitOS begnügt sich auf einer 10GB Partition (Eigene Dateien liegen dabei auf der Vista Partition). Dabei sind davon noch 3.76GB frei 
Meine Vista Installation liegt dagegen auf einer 50GB Partition - und hat nur noch 15GB frei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






okee .. bei Vista kommt noch eine 8GB große "hiberfil.sys" Datei hinzu .. die gibts mangels Ruhezustand bei WinXP nicht ... aber so Sachen wie Auslagerungsdatei und Temp Ordner für alle Benutzer sind auf andere Partitionen ausgelagert


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juli 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Sicherungskomfort (Bisher immer dran denken - erst C:\ sichern dann plätten) bekomme ich unter Vista sonst so langsam Platzprobleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, allerdings gibts hier auch noch ein paar Probs. Da der im Userverzeichnis versteckte Ordner "AppData" als Ablage für alles dient, wäre es gut, diesen Ordner alle paar Neuinstallationen zu löschen, da dieser sonst auf Dauer ziemlich wächst. Ist aber dank einiger Kopierschutz-Techniken von Spielen manchmal gar net so einfach. 

Auch muss man die Prozedur in der Registry nach jeder Neuinstallation wiederholen. Hier würde ich raten, vor einer Neuinstallation aus dem User-Ordner alles in einen anderen Ordner zu verschieben, und sobald Windows neu installiert ist, die das alte User-Verzeichnis zu löschen und ein frisches anzulegen. Wenn man das net macht, und trotzdem die Registry ändert, kann man kein Userkonto mit dem selben Namen anlegen.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Juli 2008)

ok .... wohl nicht so einfach 

Ich hab wohl den Fehler gemacht das ich als erstes die Ordner kopiert habe, übrigens unter Linux um den Ordner gleich auf einmal kopieren zu können was während der Windowslaufzeit ja nicht möglich wäre.


Damit habe ich wohl im "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" Schlüsselpart die alten Variablen drinstehen ...

aber ... "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" stehen ja die neuen Pfade drin .. damit müsste er doch die neue "NTUSER.DAT" nehmen - und dort müsste ich dann die neuen Werte für "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" eintragen können? xD




Aktuell siehts so aus:
Die Einträge in " HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und die Einträge in " HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Volatile Environment"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die gesetzten Variablen:

```
C:\>set
ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\mFuSE\AppData\Roaming
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=MFUSE-PC
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\mFuSE
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\mFuSE\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\MFUSE-PC
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=2
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files (x
86)\Pinnacle\Shared Files\
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=0f02
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
ProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)
PROMPT=$P$G
PUBLIC=F:\Users\Public
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=F:\Temp
TMP=F:\Temp
USERDOMAIN=mFuSE-PC
USERNAME=mFuSE
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\mFuSE
windir=C:\Windows
```



Nach einem relogg/neustart habe ich da wieder C: stehen ... obwohl ich es auf F: abgeändert habe


----------



## d00mfreak (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habs noch nie auf einer älteren Installation versucht. Da würde ich aber so vorgehen, dass z.B. D:\Users als neues Verzeichnis anlege, die Ordner "Public" und "Default" rüberkopiere, und dann die entsprechenden Regwerte anpasse. Dann ein Admin-Konto mit x-beliebigen Namen erstellen, sich ausloggen, mit dem neuen Konto einloggen, und das eigene Userkonto ins neue Verzeichnis kopieren. Danach wieder mit dem eigenen Konto einloggen, und den das neu erstellte Konto löschen.

Im "Volatile Enviroment" musst du eigtl. nix anpassen, da das afaik mit jedem neuen Login festgelegt wird. Zumindest hab ich da drin bisher noch nie was gemacht.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Juli 2008)

mm ja ... ein neu erstellter Test Account hatte sofort all seine Sachen auf F: 

mm ... also mal rumsuchen was ich alles im current_user ändern muss ...


edit:
Das sieht nicht gut aus ... so ziemlich jede Anwendung hat da so einiges an absoluten Pfaden drinnen ...
Na super .... Wenns dann an Windows nicht scheitert .. irgendein Codec, Programm, Plugin etc wird garantiert abkrachen ...


naja ... dann beim nächsten Neuinstall - und bis dahin dann das klassische Copy+Paste relevanter Ordner ....


----------



## jetztaber (24. Juli 2008)

Anwenderdaten (Userprofile) und Programme voneinander trennen


----------

